# Faux Brick wall on drywall



## 123pugsy (Oct 6, 2012)

$800.00 sounds cheap. I see a PIA job of that.

You can do it yourself of course. Just takes time.
Get the sledge hammer out. :wink2:


----------



## stick\shift (Mar 23, 2015)

You could try skim coating it but I don't think I would.


----------



## Ripper3785 (Jul 7, 2016)

123pugsy said:


> $800.00 sounds cheap. I see a PIA job of that.
> 
> You can do it yourself of course. Just takes time.
> Get the sledge hammer out. :wink2:


Thanks. As much as we'd like to take out the 10 yrs of built up rage we feel towards this wall, we do have neighbors on the other side so will probably be using some combination of jig saw, dremel and prybars. :biggrin2:


----------

